# Parcel post to Rhodes



## spiderweb1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi All 
Can anyone help.I have a parcel to send to my daughter in Lindos ,they have a post box number at Lindos post office.When I contacted the carrier to arrange 
collection and delivery I was informed that they don,t deliver to post boxes.Any suggestions how to get it delivered. spiderweb1


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

When we first moved to Rhodes we had a PO box. Never had any problems getting parcels from the UK or anywhere else


----------



## pr1 (Mar 21, 2010)

*P O Box address*



spiderweb1 said:


> Hi All
> Can anyone help.I have a parcel to send to my daughter in Lindos ,they have a post box number at Lindos post office.When I contacted the carrier to arrange
> collection and delivery I was informed that they don,t deliver to post boxes.Any suggestions how to get it delivered. spiderweb1


Hi I live on Rhodes and also have a post box where I collect my mail. When I ordered golf clubs from the UK. I was told they don't deliver to PO Box numbers so I rang the carrier to explain that as I didn't have a house number that was why I had a PO Box. They sent the item addressed to me at the street name and then arranged for the carrier to ring me when they arrived in Afandou and I met them in the square to collect the clubs. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## spiderweb1 (Sep 20, 2008)

pr1 said:


> Hi I live on Rhodes and also have a post box where I collect my mail. When I ordered golf clubs from the UK. I was told they don't deliver to PO Box numbers so I rang the carrier to explain that as I didn't have a house number that was why I had a PO Box. They sent the item addressed to me at the street name and then arranged for the carrier to ring me when they arrived in Afandou and I met them in the square to collect the clubs. I hope this is helpful.


Hi 
Thankks for the reply.I got in touch with Parcel Force they will deliver to a Po box ,
but for the size of parcel I am sending it will cost £80 + vat.So have decided to take it with us when we fly out in April.


----------



## spiderweb1 (Sep 20, 2008)

*parcel to Rhodes*



pr1 said:


> Hi I live on Rhodes and also have a post box where I collect my mail. When I ordered golf clubs from the UK. I was told they don't deliver to PO Box numbers so I rang the carrier to explain that as I didn't have a house number that was why I had a PO Box. They sent the item addressed to me at the street name and then arranged for the carrier to ring me when they arrived in Afandou and I met them in the square to collect the clubs. I hope this is helpful.


Hi 
Thanks for your reply.Could you tell me the name of your carrier,as my daughter lives in Pylona.Regards Eddie


----------



## Shelley_A (Sep 22, 2009)

HI 

There is a new compnay called parcel please. There website is parcelplease.co.uk I got a suitcase sent over which weighed 30kg and it only cost £37. They pick up from the house in the uk and deliver to where ever you are in rhodes. I gave them a phone number and when they arrived here they called and said they were in the square and i went and met them. The service took around 10 days. 

Definatley recommend them

Hope this helps 

Shelley


----------



## spiderweb1 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Parcel to Rhodes*



Shelley_A said:


> HI
> 
> There is a new compnay called parcel please. There website is parcelplease.co.uk I got a suitcase sent over which weighed 30kg and it only cost £37. They pick up from the house in the uk and deliver to where ever you are in rhodes. I gave them a phone number and when they arrived here they called and said they were in the square and i went and met them. The service took around 10 days.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shelley.Will give them a try.Regards Eddie


----------



## pr1 (Mar 21, 2010)

spiderweb1 said:


> Hi
> Thanks for your reply.Could you tell me the name of your carrier,as my daughter lives in Pylona.Regards Eddie


Hi sorry for the delay, the courier was Interlink Express and they have a tracking service you can access online. Don't know about prices though. Hope this helps as well.


----------



## spiderweb1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi 
Thanks for the reply.Have sent it via a company called Parcels2Go.They used Parcelforce.It cost £41 for 22kg.They picked it up Wednesday morning,so still waiting to see when it arrives.
Will post a reply to let you know how good they were.Regards Eddie


----------



## spiderweb1 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Parcel to Rhodes*



spiderweb1 said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the reply.Have sent it via a company called Parcels2Go.They used Parcelforce.It cost £41 for 22kg.They picked it up Wednesday morning,so still waiting to see when it arrives.
> Will post a reply to let you know how good they were.Regards Eddie


Hi All 
Here is the update on the parcel I sent to my daughter in Rhodes .As I said in the last post ParcelForce picked it up on 31st March.It finally arrived on 15Th April.It wasn't even delivered to my daughters address,but the local post office,who contacted her to tell her she had a delivery.It was supposed to be 48 hour delivery.Even allowing for Easter it,s a very slow service.I,m still waiting to hear about a refund as per ParcelForce,s contract


----------



## Napalm (Oct 9, 2009)

My parents tried to send me a parcel via ParcelForce at the beginning of December. We waited a whole month and my parents contacted Parcel Force to enquire where it was, they replied that they were unsure where it was but would investigate. 2 Days later the parcel was returned to my parents with a large sticker saying "Uncollected from Post Office, Athens". Now, considering we live in Thessaloniki and the address clearly had Thessaloniki and our postal district on it, we were gob-smacked that it ended up in Athens.

In the end my parents split the package to send it in 2 parcels via Royal Mails Air Mail service and I received them 5 days later.

It's also normal for the parcel to be delivered to the post office and then for you to be notified that it is there, luckily for me the post office is just up the road from me.

Good luck with getting a refund as it took my dad a good 2 months to get his.

Nathan


----------



## spiderweb1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi Nathan 
What I didn't say in my previous post was that my parcel was in the Athens depot for 5 days . 
Several phone calls,plus Emails later and ParcelForce still couldn't find out what the delay was.
Still at least it arrived in one piece.I will not be using ParcelForce again. 
Eddie


----------



## spiderweb1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi All 
Update on parcel to Rhodes.Parcel 2 Go have given me £10 refund for the delay in delivering the parcel to my daughter in Rhodes.I have no problem with using Parcel 2 Go again,but with a different courier.Not Parcel Force


----------

